# Is Sambo a good place to start in learning the Russian Martial Arts?



## ahlspiess (Oct 31, 2003)

Is Sambo a good place to start in learning the Russian Martial Arts?  I may consider learning sambo first before I go to Systema.  Does the International Warrior series Tapes feature Sambo?  I also hear about a video called Street Sambo by Brett Jacques.  I am not too sure about the video by Brett Jacques.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on what you're looking for.

If youre planning to study Systema though, you should just start there. From what I've experienced of sambo, there doesn't seem to be a lot that will carry over to Systema. Very different philosophies. Very different methods of working. Very different results.


----------



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2003)

I ditto what Jackal said.

Arthur
PS as far as Sambo videos go.... Street Sambo by Brett Jacques is maybe the best I've seen.


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 31, 2003)

If Systema is your eventual goal (and you have someone to learn from) then why would you go to any other art first?
If you have only Sambo available...and you want to experience RMA as opposed to karate, TKD or whatever...then go to sambo.
If you are training primarily by vid's - International Warrior series is a good buy for the $$$.
Sambo has much to offer but, as Jackal mentioned; there is little crossover to Systema. Still and all, Jackal has quite an extensive backgound in MArts overall - he already knows how to choke, arm break and such. If you dont know some of this, it couldnt hurt to expand your overall knowledge of martial technique.


----------



## jellyman (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually, while Sambo is different to systema in terms of goals it's oriented, there is some crossover in training methodology, in the sense that you are encouraged to improvise from the beginning. Brett Jacques' street Sambo may well have some systema influences, as he mentions VV on his website as an intructor. Jacques commands a lot of respect from the MMA and grappling community, from what I've heard.

I should also mention that a fair amount of guys at club Vlad know some Sambo, example Vitali, and I understand there is at least one senior student/asst instructor who's systema is very oriented in that direction.

But I do not think you need to do sambo or anything else to learn systema.


----------

